# W.I.P....Van who?



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

:smile:

These are the first three stages of a work using Van Gogh's "Cafe Terrace at night". 
Stage 1. I roughed the picture out in pencil.
Stage 2. I inked in the main details and because white is difficult to paint over other colours in watercolour, I roughly masked out the star areas. 
Stage 3. I applied some basic washes over areas starting dark and coming up to light.

I will forgive anyone for thinking this doesn't much resemble the original right now. I don't want a brick by brick copy or I would just take a photograph, just to use the scene for my interpretation but sticking with the general idea.

To be continued.:wink:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Stage four, filling in all the main areas. Tommorrow, I'll paint in the people in the cafe and add all the finishing details. I'll then realise that if Van Gogh had wanted to paint it in watercolour he would have done. Unfortunately, he didn't, he used oils. Ah, well, we live and learn..:unhappy:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Details added and project finished (at least as far as I want to go with it. It was a fun excercise, didn't prove anything except it's just a copy of a masterpiece and I'm not Vincent Van Gogh. It was fun while it lasted. I've enclosed the original for comparison (cough)....:wink:


----------

